# Any offshore fly fisherman out there ?New to this forum



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Im new to this forum so ill tell u a little bit about myself im 15 and i have been fly fishing for four years.all i do now is fly fish offshore with my ten weight.I have caught ling,dolphin,kingfish,and bonito and other smaller species offshore on a fly rod in last two seasons but next season i will be able to drive so i plan on hittin it hard next year.do we got any offshore fly fisherman and fly fishin teens out there. im glad i found a good fly fishing forum cause i have never even met another saltwater fly fisherman other than chris phillips hes one of my buds. My fav species on a fly rod is kingfish.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Now's a good time to hit the surf, especially with the conditions that we have had. Plenty of specks, jacks, lady fish, smacks and sharks out there. And, barring a storm, it shouldn't do anything but get better. Get the full sink line out and see if you can snag a bull red. Let us know how you to. 

Tight loops, Chris


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Almost all the fly fishing i do is offshore. I"m new at it but keep trying. AJs are a kick on a 10wt. '

later, biggreen


----------



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

I fly fish offshore out of san luis pass mostly what about you?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i enjoy big pulls offshore , by the way i am looking for a 10 weight flyrod, fast action , if anyone is selling one.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

i run out of bridge bait and i fish anywhere from the jetties to 30 miles


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a 10 wt for sale. Custom rod with a Redington large arbor and line. 

Send me a PM with your email address and I will send pics and prices.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Check out the Oct / Nov issue of Saltwater Fly Fishing, and you'll see a 6 page photo essay done on my boat, The Jammer II, with my co-guide Chris Phillips on fly fishing for Kingfish off the Texas coast. It was done by renowned photo journalist Tosh Brown. We caught about 8 kings that day in crystal clear water. We actually watched the fish take our clousers 40-50 ft down.

I agree they are the best on a fly rod. Great runs and fights. They say a bone fish picks up your fly and accelerates to 30 mph. A king fish HITS your fly at 30 mph.

THE JAMMER II
WWW.THEJAMMERII.COM


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have the Oct/Nov issue of Saltwater Fly Fishing but do not find any article concerning The Jammer II and fishing for kingfish off of the Texas Coast.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Check pages 24-29. It wasn't an article, it was a photo essay. Pictures of me and Chris Phillips, The Jammer II, my fly stretcher, flies, chum churn, etc. It was really a fun day. Tosh was an outstanding guy to work with.

THE " WOULDN'T B.S. YOU" JAMMER



ellisredfish said:


> I have the Oct/Nov issue of Saltwater Fly Fishing but do not find any article concerning The Jammer II and fishing for kingfish off of the Texas Coast.


----------



## capitanmarcos (Feb 4, 2006)

We fly fish offshore in the southern part of Costa Rica. Bonita,sails, marlin,dorado and tuna. If find logs sometimes the hold small tripletail and amaco jacks. Lots of fun. We have 20,18,14,10 and 9 weight rods.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey man, im 14 and i fly fish in the gulf, hav a 10 weight, a 22' cat and hav caught lots of fish on it


----------

